# Sacramento Bike Swap 7/10/21



## Fonseca927 (Jun 22, 2021)

Comin up in a few weeks is the first annual bicycle swap n shop. Event being held at the California Automobile Museum in Sacramento, Ca. Should be a good swap and will be cool to go check out the museum.


----------

